# Sweet Potato Casserole..... per requested by Dove



## Tasha (Jan 15, 2005)

Sweet Potato Casserole

6 or 7 large sweet potatoes (I use 2 cans of large sweet potatoes, drained & mashed)
1 cup sugar
1/2 cup butter or margerine - melted
2 eggs - beaten
1 teaspoon vanilla

Topping ingredients:
1 cup brown sugar
1/3 cup flour
1 cup pecans - chopped fine
1/3 cup butter or margerine

Peel and cut (or drain & mash canned) sweet potatoes.  Boil til mushy.  Mash boiled sweet potatoes until there are no longer large lumps.  Stir in sugar, melted butter, slightly beaten eggs and vanilla.  Stir until well blended.  Pour in a buttered casserole dish (I use 9 x 13 pan).  

To prepare topping:  stir together brown sugar, flour and chopped pecans until well blended.  Cut in 1/3 cup butter til well blended.   Sprinkle over top of casserole til covered.

Bake in 350* oven for 50 minutes.


----------



## Dove (Jan 15, 2005)

*Sounds wonderful, Thank you,
Marge~Dove*


----------



## kansasgirl (Jan 16, 2005)

Here is my favorite version.

Amaretto Sweet Potatoes 
6 c Grated sweet potatoes 
2 1/4 c Milk 
1/3 c Amaretto liquor (can use milk or cream)
3 Eggs, slightly beaten 
1 c Light brown sugar 
2 ts Cinnamon, ground 
2 ts Vanilla 
1/2 c Almonds, chopped, lightly toasted 
2 ts Orange Peel, grated 
2 tb Butter, in pieces 

Preheat oven to 300F 
1.In bowl, combine sweet potatoes, milk, liquor, eggs, sugar, cinnamon and vanilla. Blend well. Stir in almonds and orange peel. 
2.Spoon into buttered 2 quart shallow baking dish. Dot with butter pieces. Bake for 1 1/2 hours or until casserole is set. Serve hot.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 17, 2005)

These both sound so good!


Thanks!


----------

